
Putting Your Waterlogged Phone in Rice Is Dumb and Doesn't Work - chris-at
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/putting-your-waterlogged-phone-in-rice-is-dumb-and-doesnt-work
======
rustynails
I didn't listen to the audio blog, but I read the article.

My family has dropped a few devices in water over the years. We managed to
recover all tablets and phones. One of these devices is still running five
years after being dropped by my youngest in a toilet for several minutes.

If the water was salty or dirty, I washed the device out with with clean water
(eg. Under a tap). Using filtered water may cause problems as the more pure
water is, the better it is as a solvent. I know the article suggests rubbing
alcohol (which should be better, but I didn't have it on hand and water has
worked for me, so I've stuck with it).

I let the water drain out of the device (maybe 30 minutes or so). I then put
the device on the dashboard of the car for 1-2 days while parked in the sun.
This removes the residual liquid quickly but not too quickly, but, it's bad
for the battery. Remove the battery if possible.

I never try to turn the device on while its wet. Just wait the few days, then
test it.

I make no guarantees this will work. I was offered this advice by a friend who
repairs electronics for a living.

